# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Convertir Lemóniz en una piscifactoría que criará 11.000 toneladas de pescado

## Jonasino

> La consejera de Desarrollo Económico e Infraestructuras Arantxa Tapia y el director general del centro tecnológico AZTI Rogelio Pozo impulsan un ambicioso proyecto para reconvertir las instalaciones de la central nuclear de Lemóniz en una compleja piscifactoría en la que se criarían hasta 11.000 toneladas anuales de diferentes especies como el salmón, la trucha, el rodaballo e, incluso, langostinos. El anteproyecto presentado hoy y por el que ya se han interesado inversores noruegos y franceses supone reconvertir prácticamente todas las instalaciones excepto los dos reactores nucleares para habilitarlos con piscinas para la cría de estas especies con un alto valor económico en el mercado.
> 
> Lemóniz comenzó a construirse en 1972 con el objetivo de contar con una fuente de generación de energía nuclear con sus dos reactores de 1.000 Megawatios cada uno y nunca entró en funcionamiento aunque prácticamente todas las instalaciones ya se encontraban finalizadas. La instalación situada en la cala de Basordas es propiedad de Iberdrola aunque el suelo donde se ubica es una concesión del Gobierno central pero el pasado mes de mayo acordó con el PNV su cesión a las instituciones vascas.
> 
> Tapia ya ha mantenido los primeros contactos para lograr que Iberdrola ceda prácticamente sin coste estas instalaciones y ha activado las gestiones administrativas para facilitar la puesta en marcha de un proyecto que sería asumido por inversores privados. El primer estudio de calado realizado por el Gobierno vasco y AZTI estima que la inversión mínima para adecuar las instalaciones sería de unos 18,4 millones de euros a las que habría que añadir otros 25 millones de euros en las piscinas en las que se criarían las especies que se pretende comercializar. Pero estos costes se elevarían hasta 25,8 millones en la primera fase y otros 88 millones de euros más si lo que se pretende en optimizar para la crianza de pescados 5,5 hectáreas donde se producirían hasta 11.000 toneladas anuales.


Fuente: http://www.elmundo.es/pais-vasco/201...a588b457b.html

----------

frfmfrfm (12-nov-2017)

----------


## perdiguera

Jonasino, veo la fotografía y no veo dónde pondrán las macro piscinas, el mar está cerca, traer el agua es fácil, pero el espacio para las piscinas no lo veo.
Me parece un poco echar un cuarto a espaldas, salvo sea el refrán.

----------


## Jonasino

De momento me limito a enviar la noticia. Mañana que es laborable intentaré conseguir mas datos del Gobierno Vasco. Encuentro que es un tema interesante sobre todo para los que tuvimos relación con Lemoniz y nos gustaria tuviera un uso y dejara de ser un sepulcro, sobre todo recordando a los que dieron su vida en ello.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Algo había leído al respecto, pero la verdad no le di mayor credibilidad. No es el primer proyecto que se conoce para usar lo que queda de la central, y todos han quedado en agua de borrajas. Mucho me temo que hablar de Lemóniz sigue siendo tema tabú en según qué sitios y sectores. Así que dudo que llegue a materializarse algún proyecto la verdad.

----------

frfmfrfm (14-nov-2017)

----------

